# Plastic Better Bottles



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok, I read a thread somewhere that was discussing these plastic carboys
and they were saying that these bottles may actually be better for bulk
aging reds than glass because of micro-oxygenation. Kind of like the
effects you get of barrel aging but without the addition of oak though!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 16, 2007)

Boy i'd find that one a tough one to swallow wade. Im not saying it isnt so..BUT !!!


----------



## masta (Jan 16, 2007)

Not based on the manufacturer's specs:


The materials used to make Better-Bottle carboys and their related components have non-porous, unreactive, non-absorbing surfaces, so they are extremely resistant to staining (see below), do not pick up flavors (see the *Flavor Scalping* tab to the left of this page), and are easy to clean and sanitize (see the *Wash/Sanitize* tab to the left of this page). The special, scientifically tested, polyethylene tere-phthalate (PET) plastics have negligible oxygen permeability. All of the materials are approved by FDA or NSF (see below).


http://www.better-bottle.com/index3.html


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2007)

Thats what I thought and I really dont care for plastic myself but I figured Masta needed something to do!


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 16, 2007)

Since I only have one carboy I need to buy a few more. I need you experts to guide me down the right path. Sould I buy plastic better bottles or glass. or maybe even a mixture of both? Please give me some input before I spend my money. My wife is going to have to get a second job so I can aford this new wine making hobby.


----------



## masta (Jan 16, 2007)

I like glass myself and have one better bottle that I use for beer. There are pros and cons of each and it really comes down to personal preference. I would strongly recommend getting a handle for any glass carboys since the danger and mess of a smashed glass carboy is well worth the6 bucks.


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks, I guess you saw from my pictures that I haven't gotten a handle for it yet. I am going by the local store tomorrow. I still have a $40 credit with them from my Christmas gift certificate. Want to clear it out and then start buying from George.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2007)

One bad thing about plastic is if you pick them up by the sides you
push wine right up and out the airlock. I personally will not buy one.
Ive also heard that the ones with the spigot break at the spigot pretty
easily.


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 16, 2007)

I didn't think about the sides giving in when you pick it up. I guess I am going tostick to buying glass.


----------



## Angell Wine (Jan 16, 2007)

either way you can't go wrong.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 16, 2007)

When we use out plasticcarboy we only use it for short periods of time. We may rack from the primary into it, since the wine isn't in there for very long. It's nice to have and it's much easier for me to handle.


----------



## Harry (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Don 


Where do you live i have 16 5 gallon glass carboys that i need to get rid of , i had aquired 21 and made my inventory to 10 carcoys i am in Alvin Tx . Dont know about shipping them.
Harry


----------



## Waldo (Jan 17, 2007)

ScubaDon said:


> I didn't think about the sides giving in when you pick it up. I guess I am going tostick to buying glass.




You have chosen well "grasshopper" ..Enter now into the kingdom of winemaking


----------



## el wino (Jan 17, 2007)

what's your price Harry....on your 5 gallon carboys......


----------



## Harry (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi El Wineo 


I will take $10.00 each you pick them up no shipping.


Harry


----------



## Wade E (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome elwino! This is a great place to learn and make friends, and to buy wine making supplies!


----------



## el wino (Jan 18, 2007)

thank you wade for the welcome.I really enjoy this site .There is alot of great info &amp; advice here.
Yes ,Harry I would like to take a ride to alvin to pick a few up..I live in pasadena...This saturday is good for me and what time.I will send you a PM&gt;&gt;&gt;gilbert


----------

